# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Revisori nominati a sorteggio per gli enti pubblici

## Stefadep

Questo è l'articolo uscito oggi sul portale nazionale dei Dottori Commercialisti.  http://www.commercialisti.it/Portal/...a-ee78d80733ab 
COSA DOBBIAMO FARE? INVIARE LA RICHIESTA PER FARE IL REVISORE A TUTTI I COMUNI ??? .... prima dell'uscita del decreto... 
Art. 16 DL 138/2011 c. 25 lettera B
b) previsione della necessita', ai fini dell'iscrizione nell'elenco di cui al presente comma, di aver in precedenza avanzato richiesta di svolgere la funzione nell'organo di revisione degli enti locali; 
Grazie

----------


## roby

> Questo è l'articolo uscito oggi sul portale nazionale dei Dottori Commercialisti.  Presentare subito la domanda da revisore | News | CNDCEC 
> COSA DOBBIAMO FARE?  .... prima dell'uscita del decreto... 
> Grazie

  Giusto... dobbiamo cercare di capire e spiegare agli altri amici cosa occorre fare... qualcuno è aggiornato su questa cosa??

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Giusto... dobbiamo cercare di capire e spiegare agli altri amici cosa occorre fare... qualcuno è aggiornato su questa cosa??

  Io no  :Big Grin: 
Però posso dare un contributo. 
Occorre presentare una domanda per svolgere la funzione in un organo di revisione degli enti locali, indirizzandola ad un comune e/o ad una provincia della fascia o delle fasce previste dalla legge: a) fascia 1: comuni, comunità montane, unione dei comuni con popolazione fino a 4.999 abitanti;  b) fascia 2: comuni, comunità montane, unione dei comuni con popolazione da 5.000 fino a 14.999 abitanti; c) fascia 3: comuni, comunità montane, unione dei comuni con popolazione pari o superiore a 15.000 abitanti e provincie. 
Ma altro non so.  :Frown:

----------


## gi.gi

> Io no 
> Però posso dare un contributo. 
> Occorre presentare una domanda per svolgere la funzione in un organo di revisione degli enti locali, indirizzandola ad un comune e/o ad una provincia della fascia o delle fasce previste dalla legge: a) fascia 1: comuni, comunità montane, unione dei comuni con popolazione fino a 4.999 abitanti;  b) fascia 2: comuni, comunità montane, unione dei comuni con popolazione da 5.000 fino a 14.999 abitanti; c) fascia 3: comuni, comunità montane, unione dei comuni con popolazione pari o superiore a 15.000 abitanti e provincie. 
> Ma altro non so.

  ho appena fatto una chiamata al comune in cui risiedo.In prima istanza brancolavano nel buio, poi insistendo mi hanno risp. che devo attendere che venga posta in essere la procedura per la costituzione  dell'elenco. Insomma anche loro non sanno nulla!!Siamo alle solite

----------


## fabioalessandro

allora io ho già avuto un chiarimento con il mio ordine anche perchè da novembre per fare i revisori negli enti locali bisogna aver maturato 3 crediti per l'anno 2011 in materie di revisione pubblica e per gli anni successivi 6 crediti
io i primi tre nel 2011 me li sono già persi
cmq poi ogni oridne invia i nominativi a livello regionale
si crea un albo e gli enti devo scegliere i nominativi da questi albi

----------


## giusy

> allora io ho già avuto un chiarimento con il mio ordine anche perchè da novembre per fare i revisori negli enti locali bisogna aver maturato 3 crediti per l'anno 2011 in materie di revisione pubblica e per gli anni successivi 6 crediti
> io i primi tre nel 2011 me li sono già persi
> cmq poi ogni oridne invia i nominativi a livello regionale
> si crea un albo e gli enti devo scegliere i nominativi da questi albi

  Non so a quale ordine dei DC ed EC appartieni; oggi dal mio ordine è arrivata una comunicazione nella quale ci sollecita la presentazione delle istanze da indirizzare all'ente locale a mezzo raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno o tramite PEC. Che si fa? :Confused:

----------


## Stefadep

Eutekne.info - Revisori degli enti locali, Boldrini: &#171;La richiesta è valida per tutti i Comuni&#187; 
Leggete l'articolo sul link sopra.  
‎"È importante, però, che la richiesta venga inviata ad un Comune appartenente alla propria Regione di residenza, perché lelenco verrà costituito su base regionale cit. BOLDRINI

----------


## Gontur

Io ho tagliato al testa al toro: ho inviato a TUTTI i comuni della mia provincia una mail tramite PEC con un'istanza digitalmente firmata nella quale chiedo di poter svolgere la funzione di revisore quando scadrà l'attuale organo di revisione.
Alcuni comuni mi hanno risposto dicendo che non riuscivano ad aprire l'allegato  :Smile: 
Ho risposto che l'allegato è in .p7m perchè firmato digitalmente e che si sveglino perchè il file si apre con il software di Infocert Dike.
Ora rimango in attesa di questo benedetto DM.
Dopo la silurata che mi sono preso con il discorso mediatore civile professionista spero che questa sia la volta buona per allargare un po' i miei orizzonti.

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Non so a quale ordine dei DC ed EC appartieni; oggi dal mio ordine è arrivata una comunicazione nella quale ci sollecita la presentazione delle istanze da indirizzare all'ente locale a mezzo raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno o tramite PEC. Che si fa?

  pavia è il mio ordine

----------


## adrex

> Io ho tagliato al testa al toro: ho inviato a TUTTI i comuni della mia provincia una mail tramite PEC con un'istanza digitalmente firmata nella quale chiedo di poter svolgere la funzione di revisore quando scadrà l'attuale organo di revisione.
> Alcuni comuni mi hanno risposto dicendo che non riuscivano ad aprire l'allegato 
> Ho risposto che l'allegato è in .p7m perchè firmato digitalmente e che si sveglino perchè il file si apre con il software di Infocert Dike.
> Ora rimango in attesa di questo benedetto DM.
> Dopo la silurata che mi sono preso con il discorso mediatore civile professionista spero che questa sia la volta buona per allargare un po' i miei orizzonti.

  Io sapendo dell'ignoranza di coloro che si trovano agli uffici protocollo di alcuni comuni ho inviato il file sia firmato digitalmente sia in formato pdf normale senza firma...
Tu sei la conferma che il mio pensiero era corretto! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Gontur

> Io sapendo dell'ignoranza di coloro che si trovano agli uffici protocollo di alcuni comuni ho inviato il file sia firmato digitalmente sia in formato pdf normale senza firma...
> Tu sei la conferma che il mio pensiero era corretto!

  Ne sto vedendo di tutti i colori. Stamattina un Comune mi ha mandato una lettera normale all'indirizzo di casa dicendo che purtroppo hanno già rinnovato il collegio dei revisori a dicembre 2011... io mando una PEC e loro rispondono con una lettera NORMALE????? Mah.

----------


## revisor

...si presenta un istanza ad ogni Comune che rientra nelle varie fasce oppure semplicemente ad un Comune o Provincia? esempio: se presento l'istanza ad un Comune fascia 1 sarò sorteggiato anche per un Comune fascia 2?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Proprio l'altra sera si discuteva con degli amici/colleghi di quanto sia poco conveniente tale attività.
Un onere molto gravoso per niente bilanciato dal riconoscimento economico. 
Meglio lasciar perdere !

----------


## adrex

> Proprio l'altra sera si discuteva con degli amici/colleghi di quanto sia poco conveniente tale attività.
> Un onere molto gravoso per niente bilanciato dal riconoscimento economico. 
> Meglio lasciar perdere !

  Hai perfettamente ragione,viste le responsabilità e il trattamento economico proprio non converrebbe.... ma la verità è che si cerca di fare il possibile per potere guadagnare qualcosa in più visto che il nostro è un lavoro, a certi livelli, sottopagato!
Troppi adempimenti e responsabilità per compesi non sempre adeguati.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Hai perfettamente ragione,viste le responsabilità e il trattamento economico proprio non converrebbe.... ma la verità è che si cerca di fare il possibile per potere guadagnare qualcosa in più visto che il nostro è un lavoro, a certi livelli, sottopagato!
> Troppi adempimenti e responsabilità per compesi non sempre adeguati.

  E a volte la possibilità di guadagnare fa perdere l'uso del cervello.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Italo 52

Buongiorno, io ho inoltrato la richiesta firmata digitalmente ai comuni della mia fascia territoriale. Mi domando ora se è sufficiente questo adempimento oppure se la richiesta dovrà anche essere presentata al Ministero – Dipartimento per gli affari interni e territoriali in modalità telematica?

----------


## Stefadep

basta ai Comuni.
E' uscito anche il Decreto in pubblicazione in GU... 
ciao

----------


## Italo 52

> basta ai Comuni.
> E' uscito anche il Decreto in pubblicazione in GU... 
> ciao

  Ok, grazie... 
Saluti

----------


## fabioalessandro

dalla lettura una bella sola direi

----------


## Stefadep

Devi avere i requisiti per rientrarci...
Minimo 2 anni di iscrizione

----------


## fabioalessandro

5 anni di scrizione per i comuni sopra i duemila ed un incarico nel triennio precedente
10 anni di iscrizione sopra i 15mila e due incarichi (dieci anni mi sembrano un pò tantini)
per non parlare dei crediti
ma non ho capito per l'anno in corso

----------


## Gontur

> 5 anni di scrizione per i comuni sopra i duemila ed un incarico nel triennio precedente
> 10 anni di iscrizione sopra i 15mila e due incarichi (dieci anni mi sembrano un pò tantini)
> per non parlare dei crediti
> ma non ho capito per l'anno in corso

  Ma chi scrive le norme? Topo Gigio?
Parlano di crediti maturati da gennaio a novembre dell'anno precedente. Altra ennesima eccezione alla regola.
In generale mi sembra sia una discreta fregatura. In ogni caso meglio delle nomine politiche che c'erano precedentemente.

----------


## pablo66

> Ma chi scrive le norme? Topo Gigio?
> Parlano di crediti maturati da gennaio a novembre dell'anno precedente. Altra ennesima eccezione alla regola.
> In generale mi sembra sia una discreta fregatura. In ogni caso meglio delle nomine politiche che c'erano precedentemente.

  sono d'accordo
meglio l'estrazione a sorte che la nomina degli amici degli amici ...
per i crediti si deve fare questo sforzo che però ritengo necessario

----------


## Gontur

> sono d'accordo
> meglio l'estrazione a sorte che la nomina degli amici degli amici ...
> per i crediti si deve fare questo sforzo che però ritengo necessario

  Certo, la formazione è sicuramente necessaria. 
Poi però mi ritrovo ad aver seguito un corso di 40 ore tenuto dal CSEL tramite l'Istituto Nazionale Revisori Legali e mi sento dire dal mio Ordine che non mi possono riconoscere i crediti perchè è un evento non "accreditato".
Ed è proprio in questi momenti che vorrei prendere laurea/abilitazione, farci un bel falò ed espatriare in Papua Nuova Guinea  :Smile:

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

beh ma almeno hai arricchito le tue conoscenze, vedi il lato positivo e quando il revisore amico dell'amico del cugino del sindaco fa una stupidata, tu saresti in gradi di accorgertene. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## pablo66

cosa ne pensate dei 10 crediti formativi richiesti per l'iscrizione nella prima fascia ?

----------


## Gontur

> cosa ne pensate dei 10 crediti formativi richiesti per l'iscrizione nella prima fascia ?

  In fase di prima iscrizione è una gran boiata.
Una norma stabilisce i requisiti che bisogna aver già maturato in passato. Stiamo scherzando?
Non era più sensato dire che il registro sarebbe stato attivo dal 2013 (tanto prima che operativamente sia attivo passeranno minimo minimo 6 mesi) e che entro fine 2012 bisogna avere maturato i crediti? 
Inoltre i crediti richiesti a regime sono pochi... il paradosso è che un revisore inesperto in materia di EELL (tipo il sottoscritto) si ritrova a svolgere il lavoro completamente da solo.. altro che 10 crediti!

----------


## Gontur

Segnalo che il mercato dei crediti (a pagamento) per Enti Locali è ovviamente già avviato. Ci sono situazioni curiose come quell'ordine che organizza un evento gratuito (4 crediti) e 2 a pagamento (5 crediti ciascuno) quindi uno deve "per forza" fare i due a pagamento per raggiungere la quota prevista dal DM. Nella confusione iniziale non saranno in pochi quelli che correranno per accumulare i crediti...
Io non mi preoccupo più di quel tanto. Per la prima iscrizione sono in attesa che il mio Ordine mi riconosca i crediti del Corso Online dell'INRL. Se non lo facesse mi limiterò ad urlare al telefono con qualche delegato dell'ordine e vorrà dire che mi iscriverò l'anno prossimo (maturando i 10 crediti entro novembre 2012). Tanto la stragrande maggioranza dei comuni hanno rinnovato il revisore nel 2012.. quindi per la nomina se ne riparla tra 3 anni (sempre che la normativa non cambi ancora). 
Dimenticavo una cosa. Art. 4 comma 2 lettera a) :"*aver avanzato*, entro la data di entrata in vigore del presente decreto, *richiesta* di svolgere la funzione quale organo di revisione di ente locale". Richiesta a chi? Al salumiere? Ma CHI scrive sta roba?

----------


## pablo66

personalmente ho 14 crediti nel triennio perchè in un impeto di ottimismo ho maturato i crediti proposti dall'ordine nelle materie della contabilità degli enti locali. mi seccherebbe parecchio (per non dire altro ... ) rimanere fuori dalla prima iscrizione nell'elenco per un credito mancante a seguito di una norma di cui NESSUNO avrebbe previsto l'emanazione. (ho anche qualche dubbio sulla legittimità del DM in relazione ai principi di gerarchia e successione delle leggi nel tempo).
un appello: teniamo viva la discussione.
saluti

----------


## Gontur

> personalmente ho 14 crediti nel triennio perchè in un impeto di ottimismo ho maturato i crediti proposti dall'ordine nelle materie della contabilità degli enti locali. mi seccherebbe parecchio (per non dire altro ... ) rimanere fuori dalla prima iscrizione nell'elenco per un credito mancante a seguito di una norma di cui NESSUNO avrebbe previsto l'emanazione. (ho anche qualche dubbio sulla legittimità del DM in relazione ai principi di gerarchia e successione delle leggi nel tempo).
> un appello: teniamo viva la discussione.
> saluti

  Purtroppo allo stato attuale sei escluso dalla prima iscrizione all'elenco. Mi chiedono quale sia la ratio di una norma che prevede l'assolvimento di determinati obblighi in modo retroattivo.

----------


## fabioalessandro

io invece sono già revisore in tre enti ma nel 2011 non ho maturato crediti in tal senso (ho i crediti come revisore privati ma non enti pubblici) che farò? mah!

----------


## pablo66

il consiglio nazionale dottori commercialisti esperti contabili ha chiarito che i crediti formativi utili alla iscrizione negli elenchi di idonei alla funzione di revisore negli enti di prima fascia (sotto 5.000 abitanti) sono anche quelli maturati a seguito della partecipazione alle assemblee di approvazione del bilancio degli ordini. forse ce la faccio ...

----------


## fabioalessandro

ottima news

----------


## pablo66

adesso ci leggiamo la circolare del ministero ...

----------


## pablo66

... e adesso ci iscriviamo ...

----------


## Stefadep

ma se non abbiamo almeno 2 anni di iscrizione all'ordine non possiamo vero???
...anche se io i codici li ho richiesti e sto inserendo i dati...

----------


## dott.mamo

Il termine per iscriversi nell'elenco era luglio 2012.
Ora, se uno matura i requisiti quest'anno (crediti formativi in particolare), l'anno prossimo potrà iscriversi quando vuole o apriranno altri 30 giorni entro i qualei iscriversi?

----------


## fabioalessandro

non ne ho idea
devo capirlo
a novemmbre l'ordine inizia con i crediti per il revisore (fatti solo 2 volte nel 2011) chiederò li

----------


## dott.mamo

Leggendo i documenti del Ministero, sembra che a marzo 2013 apriranno altri 30 giorni, poi nel 2014 decideranno come fare...
Per cui non ci si può iscrivere quando si vuole...

----------


## dott.mamo

Non ho capito la questione compensi:
ciascun Comune può deliberare qualsiasi cifra oppure con la nuova norma sul sorteggio devono rifarsi alle tabelle per classe demografica? 
Magari uno viene sorteggiato col Comune che ha deliberato 500 euro di compenso...

----------


## fabioalessandro

equiparato al numero degli abitanti
non è facoltativo

----------


## dott.mamo

In realtà però il Consiglio Comunale che delibera può fissare come crede il compenso...

----------


## fabioalessandro

come crede a ribasso

----------


## dott.mamo

Si sa nulla su quando sarà disponibile il registro?
Da quel che ho capito, i revisori in carica dureranno fino a scadenza + 45 gg e se in quel momento non ci sarà ancora il registro, si nomineranno con le vecchie regole.

----------


## fabioalessandro

pure io sono curioso di saperlo
anche se ci si può inserire i dati sul sito del mef

----------


## Gontur

Uhm leggo ora che il decreto enti locali, per come è strutturato, taglia praticamente taglia le gambe a tutti i revisori che non hanno mai avuto incarichi in passato. Che ne pensate?

----------


## dott.mamo

E' una grandissima cavolata secondo me.

----------


## fabioalessandro

> E' una grandissima cavolata secondo me.

  io so solo che mi sembra di essere ritornato all'università
ora devi fare pure i test che vanno spediti al ministero
ognuno nel suo banchetto a fare i test e il collega che ti controlla per non farti copiare

----------


## pablo66

ho appena ricevuto una comunicazione dal ministero e dice che non mi hanno iscritto perchè i corsi non erano coerenti con le materie ...  c'è forse qualcun' altro nelle mie stesse condizioni ?

----------


## dott.mamo

Il nuovo registro in teoria parte dal 10/12.

----------

